# March 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.

Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Osprey @bulldurham  posted in Osprey


----------



## jcdeboever

*Great Gray Owl (life bird)* by @MSnowy 
Great Gray Owl (life bird)


----------



## goooner

Cotton Candy-jcdebover


----------



## jcdeboever

Untitled in landscapes thread.

Art created by @Fred von den Berg 

Landscapes...


----------



## Destin

Untitled Image from the thread "Barred Owl...." by @EricD 

Original Thread.


----------



## zombiesniper

Great Horned Owl family by EricD

Great Horned Owl family


----------



## Designer

Down on the Beach at Sunset 3 by singingsnapper here:  On the beach at sunset near home


----------



## goooner

Midnight church  by PhotoriousMe
Midnight church


----------



## FITBMX

Carefree or c, sometimes they have title, By mmaria.
Carefree or c, sometimes  they have title


----------



## Timppa

*water and stone* by Sil


----------



## jcdeboever

Kevin - Fitness/Physique by
@DanOstergren 
Kevin- Fitness/ Physique


----------



## limr

"California Street" by @leeroix  in Rainy Day in San Francisco


----------



## snowbear

_Never Give Up_ by @MSnowy
"Never give up" Updated with more pictures


----------



## FITBMX

*Whisper, by mmaria.*
Whisper


----------

